# Vaccination Dilemma



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

This is similar to Turi's earlier thread, but the difference is this:
My breeder vaccinated Alfie's litter at 6 weeks, saying that a further vaccination at 10 weeks would suffice. The pups were available to collect from 8 weeks but I wasn't quite ready so I collected him at 9 weeks.

When I contacted my vets they said that the 6 week vaccination wouldn't count as it was too early. I spoke to my breeder (who is very experienced, by the way) and she said that it was how she always did it and it would be fine. I then spoke to her vet who said that 6 weeks is rather early for a vaccination, but the notes with the vaccine say that from 6 weeks is okay and the second (and final) vaccination should be given from at least 10 weeks. (And obviously they wouldn't have given the six week one if they didn't agree with it.)

SO... I went along with Alfie at 10 & a half weeks, but again my vet cast doubt over whether that would give him sufficient protection and that he would recommend a further one two weeks later.

He wasn't saying that he absolutely had to have another vaccination, in fact his concluding words were "It's up to you". 

The problem is that I'm 'piggy in the middle'. I'm not an expert, I'm not a vet. I just want the best for my pup and I just want someone to tell me what to do. I have nothing against going to the vets again except that it would mean yet another two weeks before I can take him out for walks. We are both suffering from cabin-fever! Alfie desperately needs more exercise and mental stimulation (and so do I!). But I'll wait if I have to.

Alfie is 11 weeks old today.

Can anybody out there give me some solid advice, please? I really don't know what to do. Thanks.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i did my litter at 6 and 10 weeks, we use nobivac. the reason i did them so early is because i am a vet nurse so to and from work to pups, although i changed etc before dealing with them i wanted to give them the earliest protection i could. I would have no probs vaccinating from 6 weeks with nobivac as i know it is licenced but am unsure of other brands. Izzi was 6 + 10 weeks for her vacc as was Lola and i have no reason to doubt that they have less protection than any other dog


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Katie will probably tell me that I am wrong here!  

I was under the impression that the first vaccination was given at a stage when the immunity given by the mother through the colustrum was going. The first vaccination gives some extra protection but does not work completely as the immunity from Mum interferes. This is why vets wont give them before a certain age. The second vaccination 'tops up' the first one, completing the protection. That is what I thought but I might be talking a load of nonsense!  I would have thought that there wouldn't have been any need for a third injection though.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I am not going to argue with Katie especially as she is a vet nurse and can give sound advise - however vaccinations is something I looked into in some depth last summer:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2218&highlight=vaccinations

I was advised (by our "old-school" vet admittedly) that the first vaccination should not be done before the puppy is 8 weeks old - and the above thread deals with all the other info I was able to glean from him.

Having spoken to several vets over the years there are several schools of thought and it's up to you to go with your own gut feeling - personally - if I had a vet I knew, trusted and was going to use as my own vet on-going - I'd take their advice !

Stephen x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Katie will probably tell me that I am wrong here!
> 
> I was under the impression that the first vaccination was given at a stage when the immunity given by the mother through the colustrum was going. The first vaccination gives some extra protection but does not work completely as the immunity from Mum interferes. This is why vets wont give them before a certain age. The second vaccination 'tops up' the first one, completing the protection. That is what I thought but I might be talking a load of nonsense!  I would have thought that there wouldn't have been any need for a third injection though.


Bang on sarah!!

The different vaccine companies have to do trials and trials to licence vaccines for use. Nobivac is one of the only one which can be done from 6 weeks although the second vaccination must be at least 2 weeks later and not before 10 weeks of age. 

In order to licence the vaccine for use at this age, there has to be a great deal of proof that this age of vaccination does not have a negative effect on immunity- i would imagine a heap of titre testing was done along the way!! This will have to be compared to titre levels of pups vaccinated at 8 weeks of age and prove that there is no detremental effect of early vaccination on that dogs immunity.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Bang on sarah!!
> 
> The different vaccine companies have to do trials and trials to licence vaccines for use. Nobivac is one of the only one which can be done from 6 weeks although the second vaccination must be at least 2 weeks later and not before 10 weeks of age.
> 
> In order to licence the vaccine for use at this age, there has to be a great deal of proof that this age of vaccination does not have a negative effect on immunity- i would imagine a heap of titre testing was done along the way!! This will have to be compared to titre levels of pups vaccinated at 8 weeks of age and prove that there is no detremental effect of early vaccination on that dogs immunity.


The vaccine is Nobivac. Sorry, I should have said before. And thanks for your comments so far, folks.  Very interesting.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

We had a puppy from the same litter (also Alfie). He had his second vaccination on 6th February which was exactly 10 weeks and our vet said it was absolutely fine - they won't do it before 10 weeks but 10 weeks onwards was fine. She did comment that his first vaccination was quite early but was not concerned by it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I find this whole vaccination malarky very confusing!!!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

So do I, Turi!

Well after thinking about this for a few days I'm going to go with the general concensus, which seems to be that as long as it's Nobivac, which it is, 6 and 10.5 weeks is OK, so thanks for the advice, people. 

I do understand about the natural immunity provided by colostrum etc., but Katie, that's a good point about trials etc., I'm sure the manufacturers wouldn't be saying it's all right if it's not, so thanks for that. (BTW I see you're not so far away from me  Perhaps we could meet up on a walk, I believe there's one in Ripon next month.)

Sarah, may I ask how long after the second vacc you were able to take Alfie out?

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi I don't know much about vaccines, but I know I picked Tilly up at 8weeks and she had her finial injections at 10weeks. I brought her out from then on and have had no probs, so far? Shes 5months now. TOUCH WOOD 😁
Best of luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeanie, that's good to hear, but what age did she have her first one?


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

HI Barbara,

We waited a week to take him out for a walk so he had his first walk this Monday. It was a big relief as I think we were all a bit fed up of being stuck in the house!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sarah.
Right then, that means I'm taking him out tomorrow! Yippeeeeeeee! :jumping:
Can't wait!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger was done at 6 weeks and I was under the impression that provided the correct booster serum was used at 10 weeks it was fine. I was also under the impression that the second vaccine is done (in all cases) because mum's antibodies may have made the first vaccine less effective and so the second vaccine ensures if that is the case protection is improved.

I was advised that shoes should be removed (before immunisation is completed) when coming into the house (or breeding area) as virus can be brought in that way, without realising it. We do remove shoes when coming into the house anyway but during that time I also asked any visitor to do the same, as did our breeder when we visited our puppy. I also stuck to the same trainers when I took Bodger out for a wee as he liked to chew my shoes. I must admit to being a bit of a worrier during this period and kept mopping the tiles with weak solution of household bleach!.


----------

